# Pumpenleistung für Oase Rohrskimmer und weitere Saugleitung



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

Ich besitze für meinen Gartenteich mit Bachlauf eine Aquamax 1000 Pumpe, die ich bis jetzt ohne Probleme betreibe, den Vorgänger eine Aqumax 800 habe ich letztes Jahr nach 7 Jahren ersetzt. Da ich aber immer wieder Probleme mit "Treibgut" (Blütenstaub, Blätter und ab und an auch Algen) habe, will ich mir jetzt einen Rohrskimmer von Oase zulegen, meine Frage ist, reicht die Leistung meiner Pumpe, um sie Saugseitig mit einem T-Stück zu versehen, um 1. den Skimmer zu betreiben, und 2. auf mittlere Teichhöhe noch Wasser zu entnehmen, um sie meinem Filter zuzuführen.

Grüße aus Hessen

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

hallo stephan,

diese lösung finde ich sehr gewagt.

die saugleistung von normalen teichpumpen ist schon relativ gering und durch dein t-stück reduzierst du sie noch mehr - desweiteren müßtest du zwei schieber einbauen um zu regulieren wo welche menge gezogen wird da die leitung welche den längeren weg hat immer weniger fördert.

bekommt dann der skimmer zuwenig abfluss funktioniert er nicht mehr und ist umsonst ????

wie groß ist denn dein teich - welche fläche soll der skimmer sauberhalten?

beachte auch den fachbeitrag "skimmer" der von stefan-S hier im forum hinterlegt ist.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

max Länge ca. 5m, max Breite ca. 3m, max Teife ca. 1,2m. Die max Pumphöhe zum Filter, Bachlauf liegt bei ca. 1m da sollte die Aqumax 1000 also noch ca 90l/min bringen bei meinem verwendeten 1 Zoll Schlauch. Da ich den Skimmer noch nicht besitze fehlt mir das entsprechende Datenblatt, um zu wissen wieviel l/min ich da entnehmen muß um ihn nicht wirkungslos zu machen. Ich wollte aber schon wenns geht weiterhin noch etwas Wasser im mittleren Bereich des Teiches entnehmen um es Filtern zu können.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Liebe Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

hallo stefan,

laut oase funktioniert das teil von 50l - 250liter.

aber ich würde trotz allem , falls es dir möglich ist doch zu einer separaten pumpe neigen die du dann auf der druckseite in dein bestehendes system integrieren kannst.

dies gibt dir auch die möglichkeit den skimmer z.b. über zeitschaltuhr sporatisch in betrieb zu nehmen, so hatte ich es bei mir im ersten jahr.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

ich nehme an, Du sprichst von einer Amax 1000*0* (90 l/1 Meter). Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass diese Leistung für Deinen Teich locker ausreicht. Ich würde allerdings einen 1,5" Schlauch empfehlen. Und wieviel Leistung noch für die Absaugung in mittlerer Höhe abgezweigt werden kann, vermag ich auch nicht zu sagen. Das noch "etwas" geht, erscheint mir sicher.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

Ja natürlich meinte ich eine Aquamax 10000, bei so vielen Nullen, habe ich anscheinend eine vergessen ;-) Ich warte mal bis ich nächste Woche den Skimmer habe, dann werde ich einen Versuch mit einer Pumpe fahren, wenns nicht funktioniert werde ich mir eine zweite Pumpe gönnen müssen, die wird dann aber denke ich mal wesentlich kleiner ausfallen. 1,5'' Schlauch habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, mich hat bis jetzt nur die arbeit gescheut den alten Schlauch auszugraben. Früher oder spähter werde ich aber etwas machen müssen, da sich in dem guten Stück nach 8 Jahren nun doch einiges festgesetzt hat.


Liebe Grüße Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Namenskollege,

klar macht das viel Arbeit. Ich dachte nur, dass Dir der geringere Leizungsverlust den Kauf der zweiten Pumpe ersparen könnte. 

OK, ich habe von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem OASE Standskimmer berichtet; Er ist viel besser als sein Ruf.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

Hi Stefan,

mir kommt da gerade eine neue Idee, was spricht eigentlich dagegen sagen wir mal auf ca 60cm höhe ein 1,25'' Kugelhahn an dem Standrohr vom Skimmer anzubringen, dann kann ich den Skimmer direkt an der Pumpe anschließen, und mit dem Kugelhahn dosiere ich die Menge des zu  entnehmenden Wassers aus der Mittleren Teichzone. Vor den Kugelhahn einfach ein grobes Vorsieb geschraubt und gut ist ;-) sollte doch eigentlich die beste Lösung sein

Liebe Grüße Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

hallo stefan,

denke das dies gar keine schlechte lösung ist - falls das standrohr stabil genug ist den einbau eines hahns zu verdauen - das sieb würde ich pers. weglassen - du wirst nicht fertig mit reinigen., lass diese reinigungsarbeit den filter tun.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

ja die Aquamax ist ja so eine Art Güllepumpe, das sollte sie schon schaffen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Stefan

also das Oase Standrohr hat schon eine sehr enge Rundung (geringer Durchmesser) für den Einbau eines Ventils. Da es sich (meine ich mich zu erinnern) um ABS handelt, sollte man gut einen Stutzen einkleben können. Beachte auch den Hinweis von Jürgen: Das Standrohr sitzt sehr locker, da es zu Befestigung nur über einen Wulst geschoben wird. Wirst Dich noch oft genug ärgern, wenn Du mit dem Filterkorb gleich das ganze Rohr abziehst (passiert dann, wenn der Korb zu voll ist und sich am Rohr festsaugt). Grundsätzlich könnte man das Standrohr ja mit dem Fuß verschrauben, Probleme gibt es aber mit Eis: Wenn Du im Winter das Rohr nicht herausnimmst, kann es Dir den ganzen Skimmer zerlegen. Eine echte Lösung, wie man das Standrohr zwar fest, aber demontierbar befestigen kann, fällt mir im Moment auch nicht ein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

